# Shift Light no funciona correctamente



## Keegan (Jun 19, 2009)

Buenas gente! Vengo a molestarlos un poco con un problemita que surgio en el tacomentro de mi auto. El mismo es uno analogica de marca Orlan Rober (Argentina). Resulta que de un dia para el otro el Shift Light quedo prendido constantemente y cuando deberia prender como corresponde lo unico que hace es prender, pero de forma mas intensa que la constante. Quizas me entiendan. Lo que pense que quizas hay un transistor que comanda el Shift Light y este con fugas, ustedes que opinan?

Un abrazo!


----------



## arcontrol2008 (Jul 4, 2011)

capas que es algun tip creo que lleva 2 tip alguno estara mal ..suerte


----------

